# 5/6 a side football in Barcelona?



## beer8881 (Dec 19, 2012)

I have recently moved to Barcelona and I was hoping to set up a 5/6 a side team to play weekly games in a league, but I cant find any. In England there are 6 a side leagues everywhere, but having searched google, I cant find any in Barcelona.

Well there is an 11 a side league, but that costs too much money and doesnt accept new teams.

Can anybody help?

What is the spanish term for 6 a side football? Maybe there just arent any results in English.

Thanks


----------



## StewartL (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi beer8881

In Spain 6 a side indoor football is know as Fútbol indoor to distinguish it from futsal.

Hope this helps your search.


----------



## gazuragazua (Aug 31, 2015)

*five aside*

hi beer8881

i'm moving to barcelona imminently, did you manage to find somewhere to play some football? and if you're still playing can i come along for a game?

Cheers

Gareth


----------

